# Is wet or dry food better for a kitten with diarrhea?



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

..and when should I be worried?

I picked up my 9 week old kitten on Saturday and yesterday she started having diarrhea a few times (although 1 hard poo this morning followed again by diarrhea this afternoon).
I am currently feeding her Felix kitten wet food and Royal Canin Kitten 36 dry food, as thats what she was eating at the breeders.
If I was to eliminate one, do you think its better to keep feeding her the wet or the dry food?
I am concerned about her becoming dehydrated, as shes tiny (as per my post from yesterday shes only 0.5kg).

Also when should I be worried? I took her to the vets yesterday when she started with the diarrhea, who said that her temp was normal and she thought it was just the stress of the move.
Today she is alert and playful and still eating, so at what point do I become worried and take her back to the vets?

Thank you!

E,


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Hi - the diarrhoea is probably from the change of food / environment. 

Personally I would starve for 8 - 10 hours, then just feed basic boiled chicken with some plain boiled rice for a day or so - if the prob stops, you can start adding a little of the wet food - not the try because she may be already dehydrated. 

If the problem does not abate in a couple of days I would seek the advise of the vet?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wet without a doubt - dry will only make her more dehydrated! 
the stress of the move can give her the runs - have you tried boiled chicken?


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I will try the boiled chicken - stupid question maybe but do you just mean a plain chicken breast boiled in water?
How long do I boil it for?
Can I give her plain white fish also?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ejrogers said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies. I will try the boiled chicken - stupid question maybe but do you just mean a plain chicken breast boiled in water?
> How long do I boil it for?
> Can I give her plain white fish also?


I'd stick to just one thing at a time if possible - and yes just stick a chicken breast in water and boil it until it is done (I'd guess at between 10 and 20 mins) use the water as a broth to cover her food and get water into her that way. 48 hours should see her right.


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Spid, does it make a difference if it is boiled or cooked in the oven? I am cooking some chicken tonight anyway so could do it in the oven if it makes no difference..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ejrogers said:


> Thanks Spid, does it make a difference if it is boiled or cooked in the oven? I am cooking some chicken tonight anyway so could do it in the oven if it makes no difference..


I don't rightly know! I've never baked it - but I can't see it would make a difference other than you wouldn't have the broth to go with it. Make sure it is completely unadulterated (no spices or salt etc).


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Spid!

Does anyone have any thoughts on whether it could be being caused by the dry food I'm feeding her (Royal Canin kitten 36)? I've read that it contains a fair bit of corn which could upset sensitive tummies?
I'll exclude that from her diet for now and just give her plain food and see how she gets on, but any thoughts welcome..


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

spid said:


> I don't rightly know! I've never baked it - but I can't see it would make a difference other than you wouldn't have the broth to go with it.


Wouldn't cooking it in the oven also dry it out a bit, which boiling wouldn't do?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lulubel said:


> Wouldn't cooking it in the oven also dry it out a bit, which boiling wouldn't do?


true . .


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ejrogers said:


> Thanks Spid!
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on whether it could be being caused by the dry food I'm feeding her (Royal Canin kitten 36)? I've read that it contains a fair bit of corn which could upset sensitive tummies?
> I'll exclude that from her diet for now and just give her plain food and see how she gets on, but any thoughts welcome..


It could be the dry . . . but without doing an elimination diet thing with her you can't really tell. Stick with the chicken for now, get her settled and then add a little dry and see what happens.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive been told to feed them plain cooked chicken and rice when they have diarrhoea by my vet


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, the first thing you really want to do is balance your kittens stomach again before thinking about another food.

All the advice about chicken etc is good..thats what i always do, however i would not starve a kitten for any amount of time..this is ok for an older cat but not a kitten ..i was told by my vet is not advisable to do when the kitten is young.

I also found Royal Canin sensitive stomach food and gastro intestinal food available in wet and dry from vets to be brilliant for settling my girls stomachs...helps to rebalance the lining of the stomach as well 

When your kitten is feeling better, a look at hobbs a-z wet/dry food list is recommended .

I would take your kitten to the vet if the diarrhea continues after doing the above or if your kitten seems lethargic and poorly. Little plastic medicine syringes full of water are great to pop in their mouths to make sure they are not getting dehydrated as well.

Hope your fur baby feels better soon

Kelly xx


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

You can poach chicken in the oven I always did that because otherwise the little rat bags try to get the pan on the stove. 

High baking tray stick chicken in cover with water and bung in oven. works a treat.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i had this trouble with all my ragdolls when i bought them as kittens. ironically i didnt have it with the nfcs. i agree with the above regarding starvation for 24 hours and then boiled chicken i also put down boiled water (cooled down of course)
it always seems to be due to a new environment


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I gave her plain chicken mixed with water last night and this morning and she loves it. She went to the toilet normally this morning which is a good sign.
She is hungry so I will keep giving her plain chicken. How long should I continue with the chicken for before trying to reintroduce wet food?

She also has a lot of sleep around her eye which the vet wasn't worried about the other day, but could the two be connected?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Continue with the chicken for about 48 hours and then very slowly introduce the wet. 

Cats often get 'sleep' in their eyes - just wipe it away with a tissue. If it starts to look gunky and green back to the vets for antibs.


----------



## Lucy Alcock (Dec 31, 2020)

jenny armour said:


> i had this trouble with all my ragdolls when i bought them as kittens. ironically i didnt have it with the nfcs. i agree with the above regarding starvation for 24 hours and then boiled chicken i also put down boiled water (cooled down of course)
> it always seems to be due to a new environment


Hi, I know this is from a long time ago but I'm having problems with my ragdoll and diarrhea and was wondering if u could offer any advice? You said you had the same probs with all your ragdolls, can I ask how long it lasted and what you did to help them or did u just wait for it to resolve itself? Thank you in advance


----------

